# Aspiring Ranger questions



## DC45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello,
This is my first post besides my introduction so forgive me if I am not using proper etiquette. I hope to have an Option 40 contract by next year and have a few questions about RASP that after lurking for quite some time i still have not been able to find answers to. First, I would like to know about the selection process. I am not so worried about DORing (but then again nobody is yet many do) but am curious about the selection process. I understand that you can complete RASP and still not get selected. How often does this happen and how many per class usually do not get selected? Also, I would like to know what happens if you do not get selected. Finally, I would like to know how difficult and roughly how many are dropped due to the academic standards i.e. Ranger First Responder Test & Trauma Lanes, Ranger Standards Test, Ranger History Test, and Combat Navigation (Day & Night) and if there is anything i can do before enlisting to prepare for these tests. Thank you for your time.
 ~Connor


----------



## Muppet (Aug 3, 2013)

Dude. Don't put it out there. Just fucking do it. Karma will bite you in the ass and so will quiting. I was not a Ranger but was a Paratrooper and served with many Rangers, both tabbed and scrolled. I do know however if you don't make it, you go to the needs of the Army. Usually the 82nd. Just train up, study but I think you are G-2ing RASP. That means your looking for specific info on the course and that is a no no bro. If you get the Opt-40, go and do it. Nothing else. IMHO. Oh, go to the mentor section if this forum.

F.M.


----------



## DC45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you very much for your reply. I understand completely. Thank you for your service.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 3, 2013)

Connor Carr said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post besides my introduction so forgive me if I am not using proper etiquette. I hope to have an Option 40 contract by next year and have a few questions about RASP that after lurking for quite some time i still have not been able to find answers to. First, I would like to know about the selection process. I am not so worried about DORing (but then again nobody is yet many do) but am curious about the selection process. I understand that you can complete RASP and still not get selected. How often does this happen and how many per class usually do not get selected? Also, I would like to know what happens if you do not get selected. Finally, I would like to know how difficult and roughly how many are dropped due to the academic standards i.e. Ranger First Responder Test & Trauma Lanes, Ranger Standards Test, Ranger History Test, and Combat Navigation (Day & Night) and if there is anything i can do before enlisting to prepare for these tests. Thank you for your time.
> ~Connor


 

Do or do not, there is no try.  ~Yoda

If you are supposed to be there, you'll be there.  Don't overthink or over plan; ALWAYS have a contingecy plan or 12 in your back pocket, and remember the plan only holds until you infil, be as flexible as a rubber dick.

If you are this worried about failing now, you will fail, not a threat, an assessment of realilty based on historical review...  a mindset that looks at failure first is doomed to failure.  Set a goal and intermediate goals to get there - use each 'win' to motivate you to the next one, if you plan to fail, or fail to plan - you lost.

Go train hard and have fun prior to BCT...  a well rounded individual does better than a robot.


----------



## DC45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you very much for the advice. You're right I just need to set my mind to it.


----------



## AWP (Aug 3, 2013)

You won't even leave until next year at the earliest but you're worried about who fails and where? Eh, you're better off NOT knowing, but if you must then wait for Dick Couch to write a book or go to RASP yourself. You're G-2'ing the course which is a no-no.

Go to the Mentor section, use the Search feature, and read, read, read.

Thread closed.


----------

